# Modified CO2 Bell



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi!

Trying to get my nose wet on a CO2 diffuser. I've made a very simple psuedo-bell type reactor (see picture below) but I'm not sure if it will work. 

Basically, the bell is the upper 1/3 of a 500 ml soda bottle. I lodged the airstone (connected to a CO2 2L bottle) on the opening below the bell. Hence, the CO2 directly enters the soda bottle. I then got my cannister filter and positioned the water outtake near the opening of the bell (where the airstone is lodged). This creates a strong current inside the bell which I expect would dissolve the CO2 faster in the water than just waiting for the CO2 to dissolve without any outside pressure. So far, I'm getting 15ppm in this set-up. Sometimes, the bubbles "overflow" below the bell opening and escape into the aquarium.

Now, to further speed up the diffusion process, will it be a good idea to remove the bottle cap and in its place, put some foam? I'm thinking that with the foam, the airstone, and cannister pressure, the CO2 would be forced up into the foam in really really tiny particles that it gets dissolved in the water faster.

Any ideas on the modifications? (I really don't have time to make a gravel tube diffuser at the moment and setting up an effective bell is my option under the circumstances.)


----------

